# Coffee Machine :(



## Guest (Jun 16, 2014)

It's broken!

At home i've got a Delonghi something or other (it's quite new) but nothing to rave about.

It was about £200.00 and had it at most 2 months.

Everytime I turn it on and let the water heat up - it starts leaking water through the bit where the portafiller goes on the machine

it's quite a lot of dripping as well - and it's been doing it a bit when it's not even turned on.

Anyone had anything similar to this before?

Scared to use it now in case it all goes completely tits up.

Thanks


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Any idea which model it is?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2014)

http://www.delonghi.com/en-gb/products/coffee/coffee-makers/pump-espresso/ec-330s-0132106027

this one.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't know the machine but it could be seal that's gone or if it has a solenoid a partially blocked one can do this.

What happens when you just flush water through it without the PF in?

Is it still under warrantee? If so I'd be tempted to send it back.

Anyone more technical know this machine?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Was it brand new?

If so you are covered under the Sale of Goods Act, speak to the company you bought it from*. as it is under 6 months old there should be no issues assuming you havent modified it or anything, they need to refund, repair or replace.

*The retailer may fob you off and tell you to go to the manufacturer. If this happens tell them quite clearly they are in Breach of The Sale Of Goods Act, and you will be informing trading standards of their failure to comply with legislation. It really irks me the number of companies who think they can get away fobbing people off, grrr.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like the ECS300.s is pretty much like the Gaggia Coffee Deluxe or Cubika in that it doesn't have a solenoid valve but uses a small rubber tip on a spring in the bottom of the boiler. This holds the water in until pressure builds up and then lets the water out. see the schematic here (parts 9,10,14) ; http://www.buyspares.co.uk/delonghi/coffee-makers/espresso/ec330s-0132106017/catalogue.pl?shop=delonghi&path=54536,54539&model_ref=155872&illustration_ref=52870

I would suggest buying a new spring and rubber tip to see if that helps, although in my experience with the Gaggia it will always leak a little bit. At least the Delinghi spares seem reasonable priced unlike the Gaggia ones.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Why Mr Boots2u sir, your so polite thanking everyone


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2014)

Sorry, I have been watching Made in Chelsea









Going to take it apart and see if any of the washers etc have come lose?!

Thanks for the help!!!!!! =D


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> Why Mr Boots2u sir, your so polite thanking everyone


Thats me ...

Polite, half this repairing equipment stuff is a mystery to me . SO its great when you guys chip in with this stuff !


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

We can all chip in with our opinions MrBoots2u... doesn't mean we know what we're talking about though


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Fix it, sell it, buy one of the Gaggia Classics on the For Sale thread (yes I have one on there and I have no shame!).


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

At less than 2 months old take it back and get a refund then as has already been said buy a Gaggia Classic then, as they say - job jobbed.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you bought it new definitely take it back, its not your responsibility to fix it.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

In fact it may invalidate any future recourse if you try and fix it yourself!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2014)

is the gaggia classic the minimum standard then?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Noah&theBean said:


> is the gaggia classic the minimum standard then?


pretty well recognised by other members on this forum, a lot of adopters and a lot of previous owners on this forum.

Spares are readily available and the untold experience of many many people. I guess the answer is YES!


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Noah&theBean said:


> is the gaggia classic the minimum standard then?


Yeah, i made the mistake of getting a delonghi, then a gran gaggia...... Then finally listened and got the classic.... The difference is night and day....

with no shadow of a doubt get a refund and get a classic in your life...


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2014)

thanks guys

out of interest what is the going rate for one these days? new i mean.

i've found one on coffee omega for £199.99 http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/Gaggia-espresso/Gaggia%20Classic

but clearly want to get it for as cheap as possible

ta


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Here is one with lots extras ( vst basket etc ) . For less ( although is not new ...)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17170-Gaggia-Classic-with-plenty-of-extras!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2014)

much appreciated Mr Boots - but think given the amount of money, i would prefer to buy new.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Coffee omega is excluding vat, right?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Coffee omega is excluding vat, right?


Yes..............


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

The Gaggia Classics are built like a tank and so simple that almost anyone can fix it so I wouldn't worry about buying second hand, in fact I would say it preferred! The new ones (Philips) have a slightly smaller solenoid valve that is more likely to scale and block requiring you to strip it down and clean.

You should be able to a get a second hand classic for around £100 (or less!) if you keep an eye out.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Noah&theBean said:


> thanks guys
> 
> out of interest what is the going rate for one these days? new i mean.
> 
> ...


think they are about £240 on amazon.. So may work out about the same once vat is added by coffee omega.... I understand why you want to buy new though... I felt exactly the same when i brought mine. The machines would of been very well looked after on here and come with the extras that you need to buy anyway... So thats one thing to bare in mind... Let us know what you do. You wont regret getting a classic


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Burnzy said:


> ....You wont regret getting a classic


Ha Ha.. but you might regret joining this forum as upgrade-itus hits









We should have a warning for newbies "*Warning this forum may seriously damage your wealth*"


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2014)

i can get a 5 year old gaggia classic for £100.00 inc postage that has hardly been used.

is this a good deal? or too old now?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If its been well looked after and cleaned/descaled then it seems an ok price, any mods done to it?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

At 5 years old it's still a Philips model though, so will have the small solenoid. Also, being a Philips, check if its a pressurised basket or not. If it is you'll want to get also buy non pressurised basket to get proper espresso creama.

The pressurised ones look like this (and halve the small black reducing valve inside the bottom of the portafilter which is easily removed)

  

A non pressurised basket has holes over the entire bottom of the basket like this ;


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2014)

apparently not De-scaled as it hasn't been used enough. Apparently used just 40 or 50 times when first bought and not since - it's been in a box in the cupboard. No mods or anything. just comes with the standard stuff from the box.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Bottled water/tap water?

What area of the uk?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You would have been better off having Milanskis for £60 extra.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17095-For-Sale-Gaggia-Classic-and-Extras

This is still for sale and with the extras is also a better deal than aquiring all the bits yourself. Not mentioned in the ad but looks like it has the Silvia wand installed too.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> You would have been better off having Milanskis for £60 extra.


You can say that again


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ok.

You would have been better off having Milanskis for £60 extra.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You can say that again.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok...

Nah, could go on all night.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm glad someone was the adult


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Hmm first time for me that !


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2014)

apparently its mine for £85.00


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2014)

what mods etc would i need exactly?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Noah&theBean said:


> what mods etc would i need exactly?


Classic? Change the steam wand to a Silvia one for better steaming control. If it hasn't bring down to around 9bar - best pressure for optimum extraction when using non-pressurised baskets.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Noah&theBean said:


> what mods etc would i need exactly?


Tsk and boots, they are great mods


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm looking at selling my Classic in the near future. I'm waiting to get the Andreja 100% before parting with it







.

It will be a couple of weeks away though.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Classic? Change the steam wand to a Silvia one for better steaming control. If it hasn't bring down to around 9bar - best pressure for optimum extraction when using non-pressurised baskets.


Add a brass dispersion plate for better temperature stability.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Tsk and boots, they are great mods


But the guy wants better steaming from his Classic not hot air







(only joking). But I don't think you'd have the room to fit them both to a Classic.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

marcuswar said:


> Add a brass dispersion plate for better temperature stability.


The new group buy on these will start once I'm on the proper road to recovery and not stumbling around in a haze of morphine and the confusion of 2 varieties of antibiotics to deal with a nasty infection of the surgical cavity, both to be taken 4 times a day, one needs taking with food and the other either at least 2 hours before or after food.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Ohhh too much information Charlie!

No seriously, sorry to hear your still suffering with your health and i hope your road to recovery is a short one. It's a testimont to what a nice chap you are that even with all this going on you're still arranging group buys and yelping others on the forum. Nice one Charlie your a star


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2014)

just tried to take the old one back to tesco and they said they don't do returns after 10pm

i am writing them a letter as we speak.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Save you paper and just go back before 10pm


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2014)

will do tomorrow - had a quick look BUT only crap machines in now, as you'd expect.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You had the offer of a great deal earlier


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2014)

can't blame me for testing the water first. after all who pays full price for things all of the time?! i always ask for a discount, maybe that's just me!?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Noah&theBean said:


> just tried to take the old one back to tesco and they said they don't do returns after 10pm
> 
> i am writing them a letter as we speak.


If there open thye should do refunds

They are not staffed by gremlins


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It was already a good price. Anyway, too late now. No point crying over sold coffee machines.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2014)

yeh thats what i said

i told the manager i would write a compaint

he seemed more than happy for me to do it and said i'd probably get vouchers so - hey ho.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> If there open thye should do refunds
> 
> They are not staffed by gremlins


I dunno, after 10pm they probably go down to skeleton staff, doesn't seem too unusual to me. Dunno if i'd waste my time complaining, not like there's a supermarket ombudsman you can go to if the tell you to bolt


----------

